# Performance Level



## joko96 (24 April 2015)

Ich habe an einer unvollständigen Maschine Gefährdungen durch Klemmen (PL c), Quetschen (PL c) und Strahlen (PL d). Diese habe ich dementsprechend beschrieben, die Steuerung ist auch sicher ausgelegt. In einer Diskussion kam die Aussage, dass das Ergbniss der Risikobeurteilung ein PL für alle Gefährdungen sein muss! Ist das richtig? Wie soll man das bestimmen?:-?


----------



## stevenn (24 April 2015)

joko96 schrieb:


> ..., dass das Ergbniss der Risikobeurteilung ein PL für alle Gefährdungen sein muss!



sorry das verstehe ich nicht. Jede Gefahr muss ausreichend gemindert sein. wenn es inhärent sicher konstruierend nicht geht dann mit techn. Schutzmaßnahmen.Jede Sicherheitsfunktion hat dann einen Gesamt-PL. Meinst du das?Sensor- Logik- Aktor hat jeder (im optimalen Fall) einen PL und da kannst du einen Gesamt-PL ermitteln ja


----------



## Blockmove (24 April 2015)

joko96 schrieb:


> In einer Diskussion kam die Aussage, dass das Ergbniss der Risikobeurteilung ein PL für alle Gefährdungen sein muss! Ist das richtig? Wie soll man das bestimmen?:-?



Das ist falsch.
Deine Risikobeurteilung passt. Du legst für jede Gefährdung den erforderlichen PL fest.
Der nächste Schritt ist dann die Bestimmung der erforderlichen Schutzeinrichtungen. Hier musst du dann eben  alle entsprechenden Gefährdungen betrachten und die Schutzeinrichtung auf die höchste Gefährdung auslegen.
Vielleicht war dies in der Diskussion als gemeinsamer PL gemeint.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## joko96 (24 April 2015)

Die Maschine ist soweit inhärent konstruiert, die Risikobeurteilung ist fertig, die Sicherheitssteuerung ist ebenfalls Okay.
Mein Diskussionspartner meint, dass aus den drei Gefährdungen mit den verschiedenen Plr`s sollte man nur ein PLr stellvertrrtend bilden, was für die Risikoanlyse der Gesamtmaschine, in die unser Gerät eingebaut wird wichtig wäre. Für mich ist diese sichtweise neu und ich wüsste nicht was ich da einsetzen könnte!


----------



## joko96 (24 April 2015)

Danke Dieter. So sehe ich das auch. Allerdings der Strahlenschutz hat mit dem mechanischen Schutz nichts zu tun, muss somit auch separat betrachtet werden. Mein Gesprächspartner meinte, dass man bei mehreren PLr's Probleme bei der Risikobeurteilung der Gesamtmaschine bekommt!!!

Gruss

Joko


----------



## M-Ott (24 April 2015)

Eigentlich ist das kein Problem. Wenn unterschiedliche Gefährdungen mit unterschiedlichen PLr bewertet werden, dann kann man sie auch mit diesem PL mindern und muss nicht z.B. das höchste an der Maschine auftretende PLr für alle Gefährdungen wählen, es ist also völlig unproblemaitsch, wenn an einer Maschine eine Stelle z.B. mit PLa und eine andere mit PLb abgesichert ist, sofern dies mindestens dem ermittelten PLr für die jeweilige Gefährdung entspricht.


----------



## Blockmove (24 April 2015)

joko96 schrieb:


> Mein Gesprächspartner meinte, dass man bei mehreren PLr's Probleme bei der Risikobeurteilung der Gesamtmaschine bekommt!!!



Kurz gesagt: Er bekommt keine Probleme sondern hat einfach mehr Arbeit.


----------



## joko96 (24 April 2015)

Ja, Michael Du hast das nett beschrieben. Nun mein gegenüber hat so getan, als ob das mit einem PLr für alles Gesetz wäre. Wie soll ich im das Gegeteil beweisen. Ich habe inzwischen einige Stunden für die Norm- Recherche verloren, aber dazu keine konkrete Aussage gefunden. Ein guter Rat ist teuer!?


----------



## M-Ott (24 April 2015)

Google mal nach dem BGIA-Report, die genaue Bezeichnung weiß ich gerade nicht, und im Sistema-Kochbuch könnte dazu auch noch was stehen.


----------



## stevenn (27 April 2015)

http://www.dguv.de/medien/ifa/de/pub/rep/pdf/rep07/biar0208/2_2008.pdf


----------

